# Beethoven Pathetique



## musicloverpianist

Hi everybody,

I am a 17 year old pianist, I just posted a recording of mine on youtube. I play there Beethoven Pathetique. I am just wondering what you all think. Your comments would be very helpfull. Thank you sooo sooo much. THe link is: 




Thanks!


----------



## BuddhaBandit

Wow! That's really something... very nice job. Lots of emotion, which is rare in any pianist, regardless of age. Keep it up.


----------

